# Billy No Mates - Flea Treatment



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I am thinking of getting some "Billy No Mates" instead of using advocate that I have been using on Dexter. Has anybody else used this and if so do you put in on their food ever day and how much as the website did not say.
Thanks for any advice.
Alison


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

hmmm...im interested to know why you are changing flea treatment? i have been using Advocate on RocketDog, but 3 nights ago i discovered that he has a flea. i have since learnt how the Advocate works so im hoping that the flea soon pegs it.


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I am changing as there are no chemicals in Billy No Mates so I thought it would be better for Dexter. Also when I put it on I feel most of it goes on his hair so not sure how much gets in his skin and on reading about Billy No Mates people seemed to really like it and it seemed to be almost good for them.


----------

